# ?'s about graphtec jx1130 and two Summa D units...worth anything?



## socalvq (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all,

My apologies if this is in the wrong section of the forum.

Are these units worth anything?:

GRAPHTEC XJ 1130 E-150 
Summa DC-1
Summa DC-2

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Tom - Are you starting a business requiring you to buy a cutter? Or, are you wanting to sell these items?


----------



## socalvq (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Ms. Blue, I am in the process of starting a clothing company and am looking for low cost equipment for starting up. The equipment would be for designing, sampling, and prototyping (possibly small production). These three units plus a laser printer are being offered in a package deal locally. I wouldn't have a use for the Summa units and I already have a color laser printer. 

I would ideally like a Roland SP-300V for printing/cutter combo, but don't have $10k to invest into one. I would just need to sell the Summa units if I take the deal (to help pay for the graphtec unit), but if they aren't worth anything I wouldn't want to make the investment.


----------



## socalvq (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone know?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hmmm.... 

I cannot locate any info about the GRAPHTEC XJ 1130 E-150 unit.

Are you needing a basic cutter and if so, what's your budget for a cutter? Also, how are you planning to make your prototype apparel, meaning, with heat press materials, heat transfers, etc?

I cannot promise that you can resale the equipment you don't need. If what's in this package are large units, then you have to make room to store them until you sell them, IF you can sell them. I personally wouldn't by a package just to get one product out of it, unless you absolutely must have that one product and cannot find it anywhere else on this Earth within your budget.


----------



## socalvq (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't been able to locate any info about the unit either. The only thing that I've actually found is this eBay auction: 54 inch Graphtec jx1130 - eBay (item 270336314932 end time Feb-06-09 10:07:04 PST)

Still waiting to hear back from the seller about condition, service requirements, etc. for everything in the package deal. 

Yes and no, I'm still trying to decide on exact means of prototyping.. I'd like to be able to come up with a design, print/cut it out, and heat press the designs onto the shirts. If the design doesn't need to be silk screened or dye sublimated, than I'd like suitable equipment capable of small production. 

I had the opportunity to purchase a Roland GX-24 with lots of extras for $1000, but then I started started thinking that it may be worth the extra money to have an all in one unit and be able to bypass production steps. 

I've semi ruled out a DTG printer at this time due to print size. Another reason I'm leaning towards the printer/cutter combo is for printing signs/banners/posters/pictures on the side. 

There is a barely used Geo Knight 16 x 20 Dk20S (swing away model) for sale locally as well for $950. Is that a good deal? 

I'm planning on buying that Geo Knight press and either financing, leasing, or renting (not sure how that works yet though) the printer/cutter if I can't get a good deal on a used unit. I'll have side business from my friend's clothing company immediately to help cover financing/lease payments (I'm a senior in college, so money is tight). 

Storage of the extra units is not a problem. I wouldn't want to buy something useless to me that I wouldn't be able to sell though (hence the value inquiry).


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

After looking at the eBay listing, this appears to be the model: Graphtec Signjet Pro JX-1130. 

If you Google that, you'll find a tad bit more info about it. This unit appears to be a printer-cutter-in-one using UV-based dye inks, approx 7-9 years old. 

However, confirm the specs with Graphtec. Also, I would be asking a lot of questions to Graphtec to find out if they still support it, if parts are still available, if ink for it can still be purchased, things of this nature. I wouldn't rely solely on what the seller may tell you, but ask them a lot of questions as well. Personally, I'd suggest you see this unit (in use) but not sure if you're in SC. There is another for sale in NC for about $4300 OBO (Craigslist). 

As for the Geo Knight, that model new is over $1,600.


----------



## socalvq (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info and research. The package deal is $1,500 for all for machines. That is substantially less than any of the JX-1130's for sale. There is now a phone number up on the posting, so I'll give them a ring tomorrow and see what it up with each item. 

I'm been leaning towards the Roland VersaCamm SP-300V, but locating one at a reasonable price is proving difficult. There is so much information on this forum and I'm trying to line everything up to figure out what exactly needs to be done to get into production. I've already received requests for orders from friends who have clothing companies already up and running.


----------



## socalvq (Jan 7, 2009)

Well I just heard back from the seller and the graphtec unit is sold, but the summa units are still available. Looks like I'll be searching for a VersaCamm


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, I honestly think that the Graphtec wasn't the best buy or unit for you and feel that a nice, used VersaCAMM is your better buy.

Keep looking if you're not rushed, as I'm certain there's a deal to be had. Also, check the Classified forums here.

It's great that work is awaiting you!


----------



## socalvq (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason, so that was not the way to go. The guy said he'd sell me the two Summa units for $1000. I'd be willing to bet he sold the graphtec for $1000 too and is just trying to double up. 

I have ebay alerts delivered to me daily for new listings and google alerts, as well.

Apparently I am unable to post a "wanted" thread on this forum yet as I do not have sufficient privileges?


----------



## docta6 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a Graphtec jx1130 also, it works fine but is to big for my use, I just picked it up for 1,600 In good shape, just needs a couple extra parts for the ink b/c one container is cracked, the part are all still available and the new software, and conversion cables are available also, I would be happy to at least get about 1,400 for the machine, so i dont loose to much on it but if your interested let me know at [email protected] i can send you pictures or something for now


----------

